# seeya MP!!!!



## bubba902 (Apr 4, 2012)

Today I  decided to pack my bags off the forum boards.
I went to throw my knowledge out and pretty much get laughed at and told im no expert lol.
You guys and gals got all the experts ya need,
Next time "expert" is used, be sure to have that person learn their products lol.
Nice meetin y'all but that made me feel retarded.
Happy growin..


----------



## Locked (Apr 4, 2012)

Ya gotta hve a thick skin sometimes on the forums bubba....I don't think anyone wld purposely try and make ya feel like that. Do what you gotta do but I wld consider sticking around. Jmo


----------



## Lemon Jack (Apr 4, 2012)

This is by far the best forum I have found being members on many others.  Do what ya gotta do bubba  it was nice havin ya round


----------



## bubba902 (Apr 4, 2012)

Lemon Jack This is by far the best forum I have found being members on many others.  [/QUOTE said:
			
		

> Amen thought it was awonderful place


----------



## Grower13 (Apr 4, 2012)

I'm sad

very sad

please let me know where you land


----------



## Lemon Jack (Apr 4, 2012)

What happend I looked for a thread where someone slammed you but didn't see one?

EDIT

Oh I just found the thread by AG I assume that was it.....

Well hate to see ya go buddy.  :48:


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Apr 4, 2012)

Be fires warm and burin even after yual leaves just not be burnin as bright partner hopin yual do well trails travelled dont go off fur good ifin yual dont have to and yual welcome to set by my fire anytime friend. Safe travels.

BWD


----------



## Hick (Apr 4, 2012)

Lemon Jack said:
			
		

> What happend I looked for a thread where someone slammed you but didn't see one?
> 
> EDIT
> 
> ...



.."_slammed"_ would certainly be stretching the concept... you got to be kidding?...  AG was not only polite in the reply, but in no way, was he belittling, condescending, or malicious. 
Gooodness!...  
  I for one, do NOT care for these type of 'dramatic' farewells.
  It always appears to "me", that the poster is lobbying for sympathy at best. Looking to induce drama at worst..
Nobody wants you to leave, you're a 'good' member here. But on the same note, if that's what you're "going" to do, just pack your rags and hit the bricks. No need for the drama...


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 4, 2012)

What???

Stick around, you're welcome here.


----------



## Lemon Jack (Apr 4, 2012)

Hey hey I in know way think he was slammed. I said that before I found the post from ag.  I too think he was extremely courteous in his reply.  But...if that's the way he took it all I said was I hated to see him go.  I was enjoying his regularly upkept journals.


----------



## Roddy (Apr 4, 2012)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Ya gotta hve a thick skin sometimes on the forums bubba....I don't think anyone wld purposely try and make ya feel like that. Do what you gotta do but I wld consider sticking around. Jmo



:yeahthat: And I didn't see where the poster was being overly rude or laughing at you, just wanted to hear from someone specific...


----------



## orangesunshine (Apr 4, 2012)

i would say i was leaving too---but i know there are too many of you S.'s O.B.'s that would say good riddens---what took soo long----gawd i am glad he left---idiot---don't let the door hit you in the *** on your way out---and a long list of other rude comments

since i cannot handle rejection---i guess i am staying---


----------



## Roddy (Apr 4, 2012)

Don't let the doorknob hitya where the good Lord splitya? :rofl:

Some really good people in here, ya just gotta take the good with the not so good!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 4, 2012)

Cant we all just smoke a Bong?


:bong:


----------



## Roddy (Apr 4, 2012)

:48: and a few :48:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 4, 2012)

I cannot believe that you are serious and not kidding--that was a nothing.  IMO, you "bashed me" as much as AG "bashed you"--this is a nothing.  You are quite young, Bubba.  If you want to get along on forums, you are going to have to have a little thicker skin--we really are one of the nicer forums out there.

However, I am like Hick....if you want to leave, just leave.  Part of what we do not like is drama.  I won't beg you to stay, but I urge you to take a look around and reconsider.  We have enjoyed you here.


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 4, 2012)

I love intense discussions. It's one of the reasons I'm here. No where else do I feel as equal, and no where else am I challenged so politely. This place can't get anymore friendly. I have no idea what your looking for in a forum, maybe just for one where people fall in line like the armed forces with no question as to the reasoning...but here is like a big family and regardless of the assumed "tone" in a response, we are all still here to help each other.

I sometimes sound like a male sex organ when I type, it's just the way I type. No offense to anyone; ever.


----------



## Amateur Grower (Apr 4, 2012)

bubba902 said:
			
		

> Today I  decided to pack my bags off the forum boards.
> I went to throw my knowledge out and pretty much get laughed at and told im no expert lol.
> You guys and gals got all the experts ya need,
> Next time "expert" is used, be sure to have that person learn their products lol.
> ...


 
I would like to offer my sincere apologies to you bubba902-what I said was not meant to belittle you at all. In the post you are most likely referencing, I meant NOT to take away from your skills, but to point out that The Hemp Goddess and PCDuck are 2 of my favorite people on here and their advice is always solid. I'm sorry it came across as me bashing your advice. You have my word that is NOT what I intended.

If there is anything else I can say or do to make up for my mistake, I'll happily do it. I didn't mean to hurt your feelings. I even added rep to you and tried to make up for my careless remark later in the thread.

Again, my sincere apologies. I did not intend for the post to read as you interpreted it.

AG


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 4, 2012)

I read that last night, I was like "oh, mr fancy pants want these two to answer" 

Then I clicked and went reading elsewhere, if that what your asking for, well then Ill stay out of the discussion. 

It would have been much easier to PM them then make a thread, but hey what do I care?:ignore:


----------



## 7greeneyes (Apr 4, 2012)

I have a great time reading your posts Bubba, u forget that we have an Ignore feature here (at least I think we do  ). So u should strongly reconsider leavin'.

eace: n' budskies,

7greeneyes


----------



## Amateur Grower (Apr 4, 2012)

OGKushman said:
			
		

> I read that last night, I was like "oh, mr fancy pants want these two to answer"
> 
> Then I clicked and went reading elsewhere, if that what your asking for, well then Ill stay out of the discussion.
> 
> It would have been much easier to PM them then make a thread, but hey what do I care?:ignore:


 
...and I guess that's why no one else has posted to that thread. It was my humorous attempt to give a "shout out" to THG and pcduck, but obviously, it failed miserably. I really wanted to hear from anyone that had an opinion. Sometimes, I just can't go forward without tripping over my own damn feet. Sorry....

AG


----------



## Locked (Apr 4, 2012)

AG you did nothing wrong in my view...maybe bubba just had a bad day.


----------



## Classic (Apr 4, 2012)

Amateur Grower said:
			
		

> ...and I guess that's why no one else has posted to that thread.


I didn't post because I didn't have anything worth adding.  But, yes, your comment would have made me walk away too.

Live and learn.  If I had a nickel for every time I accidentally offended someone, I'd be rich.  Sometimes my words aren't understood the way I meant them.  It's particularly bad when it's written words and you can't see facial expressions or hear voice tones.  It happens to all of us sooner or later.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Apr 4, 2012)

It be somethin folk just need to deal with cause all folk have there own personalities and ways they be raised I fur one never go out intending to offend folk but I do from time to time cause I ussualy speaks it like i sees it and sometimes I dont think to sugar coat stuff cause it aint to my ways. Yual just got to take what yual read for what it is stuff you read and without the ability to stare folk in the eye while we all communicate we will never truly absorb the actual intended meaning of the information because half our senses dont get to play in the conversation just our eyes interperting the words we read without the other atmosphere and benifit of body language eye contact tones in voice etc etc etc. Ifin yual read somethin that yual take offence to well ask the question if the poster who you perceieve steppin over the line is in fact to steppin over yur line before yual start splashin water to yur fire pullin stake and camp and headin to different trail cause the end of the day the trail yual change to goin to be just like this one were all you gets to do is read the words and trust in yur interpertations of them yur trail will come full circle gain friend mine as well stick to fires familure and just ask questions and communicate as best ya can in these kinda places. Hopin yual stays but if yual needs to go just pack pack and sonder alone hopin yual find a better trail ifin this one aint fur you my friend. Nothin but respect to yu and all and hope you all find what you seek.

P.S. Guess I be tickin some pilgrem off cause they be given to my reputation a red mark tellin me to "grow up" sorry ifin yual dont like what I said but then gain would never be so vague to any folk and would at least identify myself like a true man with an issue and not be hiddin in the shadows and spittin on folk as they walk by. Should maybe only allow mature adults to this here site reckon but thats just me thanks for the red rep anyways cause the ways I figure no folk be perfect god to knows I aint. Thanks gain.

BWD


----------



## Roddy (Apr 4, 2012)

*Live and learn. If I had a nickel for every time I accidentally offended someone, I'd be rich.*

:yeahthat: ....and all the purposeful times as well! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## dman1234 (Apr 4, 2012)

I definetly dont see anything wrong with what AG said, I also do not see a point in Good bye threads either.

 Im not forty for a couple of years but im too old for this crap.


----------



## Roddy (Apr 4, 2012)

*P.S. Guess I be tickin some pilgrem off cause they be given to my reputation a red mark tellin me to "grow up" sorry ifin yual dont like what I said but then gain would never be so vague to any folk and would at least identify myself like a true man with an issue and not be hiddin in the shadows and spittin on folk as they walk by. Should maybe only allow mature adults to this here site reckon but thats just me thanks for the red rep anyways cause the ways I figure no folk be perfect god to knows I aint. Thanks gain.*

Don't let it bother ya, my friend, I think your style is just fine!


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Apr 4, 2012)

Roddy said:
			
		

> *P.S. Guess I be tickin some pilgrem off cause they be given to my reputation a red mark tellin me to "grow up" sorry ifin yual dont like what I said but then gain would never be so vague to any folk and would at least identify myself like a true man with an issue and not be hiddin in the shadows and spittin on folk as they walk by. Should maybe only allow mature adults to this here site reckon but thats just me thanks for the red rep anyways cause the ways I figure no folk be perfect god to knows I aint. Thanks gain.*
> 
> Don't let it bother ya, my friend, I think your style is just fine!


 
Thankin ya Roddy my friend I aint bothered just dont understand folk who cant take ownership of themselves makes them nobody to me just gets under yur skin like a tick is all. Dont have much use for cowards who throw stones from the darkness. Now ifin the person who wrote it took ownership of it at the time I would have maned up and apologized for upsettin them and be sayin sorry and stayin way but they have to atack folk from hidding and thats not right.

BWD


----------



## Locked (Apr 4, 2012)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> I definetly dont see anything wrong with what AG said, I also do not see a point in Good bye threads either.
> 
> Im not forty for a couple of years but im too old for this crap.




No one does a Goodbye Thread like DD...as in Degenrative Disc. 
Man that one was a hoot and a half....oh the good ole days.


----------



## Locked (Apr 4, 2012)

BackWoodsDrifter said:
			
		

> Thankin ya Roddy my friend I aint bothered just dont understand folk who cant take ownership of themselves makes them nobody to me just gets under yur skin like a tick is all. Dont have much use for cowards who throw stones from the darkness. Now ifin the person who wrote it took ownership of it at the time I would have maned up and apologized for upsettin them and be sayin sorry and stayin way but they have to atack folk from hidding and thats not right.
> 
> BWD



Unfortunately some people like to neg rep but don't hve the balls to sign the rep. One good thing about being MVP forthe month is you can see everyone's name that leaves you rep...good or bad. At least that was the case when I was MVP last.


----------



## dman1234 (Apr 4, 2012)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> No one does a Goodbye Thread like DD...as in Degenrative Disc.
> Man that one was a hoot and a half....oh the good ole days.



I remember, DD could have a good bye thread that went on for 3 months, it was great.


----------



## Locked (Apr 4, 2012)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> I remember, DD could have a good bye thread that went on for 3 months, it was great.



Lol...I think it did go on for close to 3 months.


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Apr 4, 2012)

BackWoodsDrifter said:
			
		

> P.S. Guess I be tickin some pilgrem off cause they be given to my reputation a red mark tellin me to "grow up" sorry ifin yual dont like what I said but then gain would never be so vague to any folk and would at least identify myself like a true man with an issue and not be hiddin in the shadows and spittin on folk as they walk by. Should maybe only allow mature adults to this here site reckon but thats just me thanks for the red rep anyways cause the ways I figure no folk be perfect god to knows I aint. Thanks gain.
> 
> BWD


I don't see why anyone would give you red rep.  Green healing mojo sent.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 4, 2012)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> No one does a Goodbye Thread like DD...as in Degenrative Disc.
> Man that one was a hoot and a half....oh the good ole days.



LOL--not only did they go on forever, I think he probably had 3 or 4 "I'm leaving for good" threads.  I hope that he is well and happy wherever he is hanging his hat now.

Kind of reminds me of the Verizon (?) commercial where the gal calls the guy 7 times to tell him she is giving him the silent treatment.


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Apr 4, 2012)

Roddy said:
			
		

> *Live and learn. If I had a nickel for every time I accidentally offended someone, I'd be rich.*
> 
> :yeahthat: ....and all the purposeful times as well! :rofl: :rofl:


While I am at it, I think I offended or hurt Roddy with my Easter hate thread.  Roddy, please pardon my error.  I tend to get *really* depressed around non-patriotic holidays and misery loves company.  I wasn't trying to hurt anyone and I certainly wasn't trying to demean anyone's beliefs.  Other people's ideologies are none of my business, and my schtick is grossing out people, not upsetting people for no reason.


----------



## Hick (Apr 4, 2012)

I think we've all said something that we didn't mean, or regretted later.  

One that comes to mind right away for me is ."I do"....:rofl:


----------



## Roddy (Apr 4, 2012)

YYZ Skinhead said:
			
		

> While I am at it, I think I offended or hurt Roddy with my Easter hate thread.  Roddy, please pardon my error.  I tend to get *really* depressed around non-patriotic holidays and misery loves company.  I wasn't trying to hurt anyone and I certainly wasn't trying to demean anyone's beliefs.  Other people's ideologies are none of my business, and my schtick is grossing out people, not upsetting people for no reason.



No, not at all, my friend!! You'll find it takes a lot to offend me, I often come across differently than intended due to my dark humor!


----------



## powerplanter (Apr 4, 2012)

You were just nominated for MVP, you can't leave now!!


----------



## Roddy (Apr 4, 2012)

Hick said:
			
		

> I think we've all said something that we didn't mean, or regretted later.
> 
> One that comes to mind right away for me is ."I do"....:rofl:



Self-inflicted wound.... :rofl:


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Apr 4, 2012)

Awe now see how a bad thread can turn all warm and fuzzy like a cute little bear cub! Be glad the love come shinein through speak of the shine HUN PASS ME THE JUG!! Love yual got good things goin here this site and as fur the red stone thrower I fur give ya just dont go throw gas to my fire while ai be litin my pipe friend.


BWD


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Apr 4, 2012)

Roddy said:
			
		

> No, not at all, my friend!! You'll find it takes a lot to offend me, I often come across differently than intended due to my dark humor!



Thanks!  I was really worried that I had said something horrible.  I like dark humor and have a very morbid, sick sense of humor myself, _e.g._ I think cannibalism and global human annihilation are funny.


----------



## dman1234 (Apr 4, 2012)

YYZ Skinhead said:
			
		

> Thanks!  I was really worried that I had said something horrible.  I like dark humor and have a very morbid, sick sense of humor myself, _e.g._ I think cannibalism and global human annihilation are funny.


 

   :rofl: 


Hey look they have Vapirizicons now  :volcano vaporizer:   COOL.


----------



## orangesunshine (Apr 4, 2012)

since it appears lynching party is off---there was a sincere apology---everybody's all kissy face---let's have a big welcome back party---:woohoo: :welcome: :bong: :smoke1: :48: :guitar: :fid: :bong2: :afroweed: :stoned:


----------



## Locked (Apr 4, 2012)

orangesunshine said:
			
		

> since it appears lynching party is off---there was a sincere apology---everybody's all kissy face---let's have a big welcome back party---:woohoo: :welcome: :bong: :smoke1: :48: :guitar: :fid: :bong2: :afroweed: :stoned:




All we need now is bubba...


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 4, 2012)

WELCOME BACK BUBBA!  You can't leave the month your nominated for best poster, it is in the rules somewhere, I am sure.

Great idea Orange!


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Apr 4, 2012)

Bwd


----------



## Amateur Grower (Apr 4, 2012)

My, this has turned into a LOVE thread!

AG


----------



## Moto-Man (Apr 4, 2012)

Amateur Grower said:
			
		

> My, this has turned into a LOVE thread!
> 
> AG



Clearly, there are some very kind and gentle people here


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 4, 2012)

I love this place


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Apr 5, 2012)

This is probably the nicest mj forum out there with very little nastiness going on unlike most of the others.
Like people have said ya have to sometimes have a thick skin and let it go right over ya head if ya feel someone is getting at you and i have to state it is the persons perception of how something is posted that matters no one can alter that persons take on it.
T4


----------



## PartyBro420 (Apr 5, 2012)

To be honest, it is hands down the nicest and most informative forum i've come across. I searched through a few before arriving here and hearing reasonable and worthwhile advice.

The only thing I will say is that sometimes people (myself included) here can seem as if they're trying to push others into a certain way of thinking. I think it's more of a result of being our own independent people with our own opinions than it is trying to be negative or offend. People are bound to clash at times, but being bigger than the situation itself and moving past it is what being adult is all about! Sometimes a little conversation clears up a lot!


----------



## bho_expertz (Apr 5, 2012)

I also wanted to leave a while back and decided to stay ... This is in fact one of the best foruns available.

But i have to agree with the thick skin ... Sometimes very thick skin.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 5, 2012)

Cant hurt my feelens<<I aint got any. :ignore:


----------



## drfting07 (Apr 5, 2012)

Love you guys!


----------



## bubba902 (Apr 5, 2012)

Okay, you guys and gals made the one thing that bothered me look like an ant.
Thanks everyone for chiming in and letting everyone know how great of a place this is.
AG- sorry for blowing it out of proportion.

 to everyone here @ MP, Thanks for keeping a civil forum  available for the past yrs and hope many more to come.


----------



## powerplanter (Apr 5, 2012)

Hell yeah.  I hated to lose your great bud porn.  Glad you stayed bubba.


----------



## bubba902 (Apr 5, 2012)

Might be Hermy porn :/ light leaks lastnight.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Apr 5, 2012)

:icon_smile::bolt:

:welcome: Back Bubba! Lookout for the he-she's. :rofl:

oh, and this is a cool smiley too...


----------



## Amateur Grower (Apr 5, 2012)

:48: :48: 

Bubba and I have "kissed and made up" via PM, so everyone disperse-there's nothing to see here!

AG


----------



## Locked (Apr 5, 2012)

Glad it's all sorted out...hate to lose a member over a misunderstanding.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 5, 2012)

:bong:


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 5, 2012)

glad to see it all worked out! :48:


----------



## 7greeneyes (Apr 5, 2012)

yayy :woohoo: for extraneous postings to an almost dead thread...:rofl: YAYYYYAAYYY!!!!

:rofl:


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Apr 5, 2012)

Glad yual decidin to throw another log to the fire keepin the warmth and the glow goin. Glad yual stayin friend.

BWD


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 5, 2012)

bubba902 said:
			
		

> Might be Hermy porn :/ light leaks lastnight.



One night of light leaks should be no reason for concern.  Multiple nights could be.  I have occasionally (stupidly) opened my closet door when lights were out without incident.  I have also forgotten to close the door or to turn off the overhead incandescent light....shoot, if you grow long enough, you do every dumb thing out there that there is do and I have a long list of them to my name.....


----------



## Classic (Apr 5, 2012)

Where's my guitar?  I feel like I need to sing Kumbaya.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Apr 5, 2012)

Classic said:
			
		

> Where's my guitar? I feel like I need to sing Kumbaya.


 
Ill pick banjo!

BWD


----------



## drfting07 (Apr 5, 2012)

Ill bring the kush!


----------



## PartyBro420 (Apr 5, 2012)

I've got S'mores!


----------



## Hick (Apr 5, 2012)

hmmm.. "Kumbaya" on the banjo????...


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Apr 5, 2012)

Gots me harmonica handy or mighty handy with fiddle yual perfer? 

BWD


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Apr 5, 2012)

Oh wait gots me mouth harp too!!!!

BWD


----------



## Locked (Apr 5, 2012)

If there is an outlet around I can plug into this Marshall Stack I brought with me ....

:holysheep:  Can anybody sing?


----------



## orangesunshine (Apr 5, 2012)

lets get this party started---4u2smoke and rayjay are big kareeokeee guys---not sure they know coom-bye-a---or not---i believe they take requests for a beer


----------



## Moto-Man (Apr 5, 2012)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> One night of light leaks should be no reason for concern.  Multiple nights could be.  I have occasionally (stupidly) opened my closet door when lights were out without incident.  I have also forgotten to close the door or to turn off the overhead incandescent light....shoot, if you grow long enough, you do every dumb thing out there that there is do and I have a long list of them to my name.....



Wow, HG, that's a serious share from perhaps 

Cheers to you,


----------



## HomieDaGrower (Apr 6, 2012)

BackWoodsDrifter said:
			
		

> Gots me harmonica handy or mighty handy with fiddle yual perfer?
> 
> BWD


If you got yer fiddle, I got my banjo, or vice versa.  Just grab a music maker, and I'll grab a differnt one.
HomieHogleg


----------



## drfting07 (Apr 6, 2012)

Ive got a 5 string bass, and my signing voice is a combination of Fergie and Jesus.


----------



## drfting07 (Apr 6, 2012)

Hammy, gorgeous Gibson Es. My father had an old Gibson es-335. He had sold it, but when he passed away i inherited his 50's gibson southern jumbo acoustic and an early 70's stratocaster, I need to take lessons, i can fool around but i would love to learn much more.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Apr 6, 2012)

I sings but only to let critter like bear knows Im comin reckon I sounds bad too cause I never build any audience? Now Im sad thinkin bout it.

BWD


----------



## astrobud (Apr 6, 2012)

this thread is now hijacked


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Apr 6, 2012)

Yup sorry bout that! Then gain whats yur problem ifin the folk be startin it aint to workin the hours? Just yankin to ankle but realy we are were we are when we are! Respect pilgrem.

BWD


----------



## Locked (Apr 6, 2012)

drfting07 said:
			
		

> Hammy, gorgeous Gibson Es. My father had an old Gibson es-335. He had sold it, but when he passed away i inherited his 50's gibson southern jumbo acoustic and an early 70's stratocaster, I need to take lessons, i can fool around but i would love to learn much more.



Wow those are some nice axes drft....

I wish that was my axe and my stack but I just grabbed that pic off the net...  I wish I had the time to gig but unfortunately my day job is a day and night job.  I leave for work a lil before 7am and don't get home most nights till 8:30-9:00. I wake up early on the weekends and spend a cpl hours in my home studio and that is pretty much all the time I hve for it right now. I miss playing in a band big time. I actually took up bass so I cld jam with myself by laying down a bass and drum track in my DAW. I recently bought a new axe...Ibanez axr320. It is the nicest guitar I hve had. I hve 2 other guitars, a 4 string bass, keyboard and drum set that got booted to storage in the attic when the spare bedroom became a grow room.


----------



## getnasty (Apr 7, 2012)

Time4Plan-B said:
			
		

> ...with very little nastiness going on unlike most of the others.
> T4


I digress. And I'm not little.


----------

